# Protest ideas aginst Lib Dem MP Stephen Williams



## SF-02 (Nov 14, 2010)

So Bristol West Mp Stephen Williams is one of those who seems to be going against his word and is planning to vote for cutting all funding for humanities subjects and 9k fees.

A protest in Bristol to persuade him to re-consider must be a priority. Going to his constituency office en masse and to one of his surgeries would be a good plan surely? Anyone know of any plans to do this?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 14, 2010)

Of course, keep the momentum ticking. Are you a student? In the NUS? Suggested the idea there? To non-Nus connected types? We can get more general cuts types over there easy. We'll need this liars timetable to make sure we get it right and a bit of contact. Can you pm me later (or i'll pm you - i'm off out soon-ish). This is very and easily doable.


----------



## SF-02 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have emailed the NUS who say they are looking into it. There's a protest this Thursday at Clegg's Sheffield office I've read about. One in every major city would send a bloody clear message.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 14, 2010)

The NUS leaders will bottle it, i expect we 'll have to do it ourselves or at least tell Porter and his lot they don't control bristol NUS.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> The NUS leaders will bottle it, i expect we 'll have to do it ourselves or at least tell Porter and his lot they don't control bristol NUS.


the nus have fuck all to do with bristol. if a college or university in bristol wants to organise something, there's fuck all porter can do. the nus is made up of regions (meaningless) and areas (often opposed to national nus), and constituent members, ie college and university student unions.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 14, 2010)

So he and they can fuck off any which way they choose. Off you go porter.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> So he and they can fuck off any which way they choose. Off you go porter.


 
yeh. porter's a fucking careerist wanker, like so many other previous nus presidents, but he's meaningless for 363 days of the year apart from when the nus have demos.


----------



## SF-02 (Nov 14, 2010)

Surgeries are every friday - http://www.stephenwilliams.org.uk/pages/surgeries.html

An address on the site is Claremont Rd in redland - postcode BS6 9AH

Mps often have surgeries in diff locations every week so not sure if the next ones are there. Info could probably be found by ringing 0117 942 3494. I'm at work at the mo so can't ring this minute. probably be an anser phone right now i'd expect.


----------



## SF-02 (Nov 14, 2010)

Surgeries every Friday - http://www.bristolwest-libdems.org.uk/pages/surgeries.html


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm currently in my first year of a social policy degree at Bristol and the social policy society is having a discussion about organising an anti cuts demo tomorrow.  I won't be able to make it but have emailed this proposal to them, i'll let you know if I hear of anything.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 16, 2010)

@DonFosterMP in bath has done the same.

In the end they're all the same.

Scum


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2010)

might be able to make any demo happening tomorrow, as will be at bristol uni library all day. particularly as i'm a student living in the area (unfortunately just moved away from redland, so not in william's constituency anymore)


----------



## teccuk (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm up for it. Just say when. I'm not a student or constituent though...


----------

